# Two unbonded rabbits in need of home! Texas



## Bunnycat (Dec 1, 2012)

I posted on here a while ago about my two buns. I'm a senior in high school, and once I graduate I'll be moving out and I can't take these guys with me. I don't have time for them now, and I feel so bad because they don't get the attention they deserve. I simply can't afford to care for them any more.

My first guy is Bean. He's is neutered and so sweet. Loves to be pet and gives kisses. 






My second bun is a sweet spayed girl named Fatty. She likes to come up to me and nudge me and she enjoys being pet if you catch her at the right time. She's very easy to handle. 





They are not bonded so they can go to different homes. I live near Houston, TX, but I am willing to drive and meet half way, or something of the sort. They will come with everything I have for them. I just want them to go to a loving home!

Thank you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 1, 2012)

ray:


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 1, 2012)

*falls head over heels for Bean*


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh goodness my BF would kill me if I got a mini lop but your little broken chinchilla bean is screaming my name. . . If only I had a house


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 1, 2012)

Sarah, I'm in the same boat. My partner would flip if I came home with a lop (she likes uppy ears, I'm a lop person!), but Q-tip makes me keep coming back to ogle this picture.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 1, 2012)

I sent a PM regarding Bean... though there's a couple catches involved :S


----------



## Bunnycat (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm glad there's some interest! Everyone can use another lop  A little convincing can always work ^^
Imbrium, I'll take a look now!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm usually really good at saying no to adorable bunnies because I already have my two, but something about Bean's little face just screams "take me home". I hope Nala and Gaz feel the same way!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 2, 2012)

Are you getting another bun Jennifer!?  :rabbithop


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 3, 2012)

maybe... I think we're gonna set up a playdate for Nala and Gaz and Bean.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like things are going to go well for Bean. Hopefully the same luck will be there for the sweet girl.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 3, 2012)

This is why I'm kind of glad not many people live near me. I would have adopted all the bunnies on Rescue Me! I hope Bean finds a home with a special Nala and Gaz...:whistling:nod


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Definitely what Kat said! As far as I can tell, no one else lives in Maine, so we're not tempted  

And I hope the playdate goes well and you can bond them!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

How are things going for the female? Could you post another pic of her?


----------



## Bunnycat (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the wishes, everyone!

There has been interest in Fatty!  If all goes well, I do believe she will be placed in another home tonight. I'm in contact with someone interested in her.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wonderful! Good luck!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 4, 2012)

excellent news!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 5, 2012)

What's the news???


----------

